# Need opinion on which NIC dongle...



## Hypes (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi,

First time poster, long time lurker....yadda, yadda, yadda.

My wifey and I are buying a house which (unfortunatly) will be quite difficult to wire Cat5 network cable (it's doable, but will require more work than I would rather endure). Currently I have two Hughes D*TiVo's w/ the latest sw and I plan to "modify" the second one so I can have MRV and HMO once we get moved.

I noticed that TiVo had released a wireless adapter (TiVo Wireless G USB Network Adapter - http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp). Would this work on my Hughes D*TiVo's...or would it be better if I stuck to using two Linksys USB200M v.2 10/100 Ethernet USB adapters, wire them into my router, and just suffer the pain of fishing wire?

I'm just looking for an opinioin. Thanks in advance.

-h


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Wireless g adapters don't work with Dtivos. You can use the wired adapters with a wireless bridge, pick a compatible wireless adapter, or fish wire. Only older wireless adpaters will work, so you'll need to buy one off ebay if you go that route. Transfers and extractions will be noticeably slower with the wireless adapter.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Try using a USB NIC (Netgear FA120) and a wireless game adapter (Netgear WGE111) together as a "wireless bridge" (other brands/models work, too - this is my configuration). That arrangement will accomplish exactly what you want - at the higher 100M bandwidth you want.

Good luck


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

> Need opinion on which NIC dongle...


Probably don't want to say that in a crowded bar.

I'm just saying.


----------

